# 2001 Nissan Frontier...trailer lighting



## Flash (Apr 26, 2005)

My old 86 Nissan King Cab had to have special wiring to hook up my boat trailer lights. Do the newer Nissans still require this special set up?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Flash said:


> My old 86 Nissan King Cab had to have special wiring to hook up my boat trailer lights. Do the newer Nissans still require this special set up?


Look under the rear part of the bed and you should see a connector from the rear harness to the taillight harness. You can get a "T" connector kit that goes between those two points and has the built in "separate tail light, turn signal -to- combo tail light, turn signal" converter. That give you a standard 4 pole trailer connection. I believe the kit is for '98-'03. I used it on my '04 and it worked great. No splicing, cutting, etc.. I got a Hoppy brand, but I think Reese makes the same thing.


----------



## Flash (Apr 26, 2005)

jerryp58 said:


> Look under the rear part of the bed and you should see a connector from the rear harness to the taillight harness. You can get a "T" connector kit that goes between those two points and has the built in "separate tail light, turn signal -to- combo tail light, turn signal" converter. That give you a standard 4 pole trailer connection. I believe the kit is for '98-'03. I used it on my '04 and it worked great. No splicing, cutting, etc.. I got a Hoppy brand, but I think Reese makes the same thing.



Thanks, if I buy this vehicle (its a crewcab, by the way) I will check into that. Any idea what gas mileage is on this vehicle?


----------



## jerryp58 (Jan 6, 2005)

Flash said:


> Thanks, if I buy this vehicle (its a crewcab, by the way) I will check into that. Any idea what gas mileage is on this vehicle?


What exactly is it?

On my '04 Frontier with 4cyl & 5spd I average around 26 MPG (80% highway, 20% town).


----------

